# Combine Two Internet Connections Into One to Get Highspeed! - Works for Mobile Phones



## sushantvirdi (Aug 29, 2010)

1.  Download Wingate:-

Download trial of Wingate from:
RapidShare: 1-CLICK Web hosting - Easy Filehosting

Or You can Download Cr@cked Version by searching Google

2.  Install Wingate:-

2. 1 After running the install exe, read and click "I agree" on End user license agreement. 

2. 2 From the first window, select "Configure this Computer as the Wingate Server" 

*img823.imageshack.us/img823/4926/tutwininst1.jpg


2. 3 Click Next on the two windows displayed.  Select the folder where you want to install and then click next

2. 4  If you would like to use your Windows User accounts for Wingate as well, enable the option  "Use the operating system (Windows) user database". 


*img823.imageshack.us/img823/3082/tutwininst2.jpg

2. 5 Select "Install ENS (recommended)", and click next.If you have a Firewall installed, you can disable Wingate's firewall by changing "Extended Networking" settings, in "Services" tab of Wingate Gatekeeper window. 

2. 6 Enable or disable the Auto update feature of Wingate according to your convenience (I personally recommend enabling it).  

*img202.imageshack.us/img202/8027/tutwininst4.jpg

2. 7 Click on Activate button (make sure you are connected to internet).  Then click next on the displayed window. 

*img202.imageshack.us/img202/2127/tutwininst5.jpg

2. 8 If you've purchased a license already, click Activate a license key, or to use a 30-day trial, click Request a trial for any product. 

*img202.imageshack.us/img202/4700/tutwininst6.jpg

2. 9  Once you've received confirmation of new license key, click Next and then click Finish. 

2. 10Click Next to start the Installation.  After Install process completes, you might get a window asking if you want to run the Wingate Engine, Select Yes.

3.  Configure Wingate:-

3. 1 If Wingate Engine is not running after step 2. 10, Go to Start > Programs > Wingate > Start Wingate Engine. 

3. 2 If you see two computer icons in taskbar (other than your internet connection icon), double click on it.  Otherwise go to Start > Programs > Wingate > Wingate VPN Manager. 

3. 3 If you want to use a separate username and password to access Wingate, enter it here.  If not, then click ok (Make sure the two checkboxes shown in screenshot are checked). 

*img823.imageshack.us/img823/6886/tutwininst7.jpg

3. 4 When the window "Gatekeeper" opens, click on the "Services" tab located on bottom left side of window.  Delete (click on the service name, press DEL on your keyboard and click yes on confirmation box) all the listings on the left tab EXCEPT "WWW Proxy service". 

3. 5 Double click "WWW Proxy service" from the left tab.  Enter the name and description of service if you want to, and then Port number in the field "Service Port" (eg.  1111, 2121 etc, it is better if you don't use system ports like 80, 21, 22 due to security).  If you intend to setup two or more Proxy services, make sure the port number is unique to every service. 

*img823.imageshack.us/img823/1510/tutwininst9.jpg


3. 6 Select "Bindings" in the Configuration tab, uncheck the box "Bind to any IP address on any internal adapter" but leave the other box checked "Bind only to 127. 0. 0. 1 on MS TCP Loopback interface".  

*img836.imageshack.us/img836/9490/tutwininst10u.jpg


3. 7 Select "Gateways" in the Configuration tab, in the "Connection Scheme" listbox, choose "Use all specified connections in rotation", and click "Add". 

*img715.imageshack.us/img715/5182/tutwininst11.jpg

3. 8 In the new box "Gateways Policy", click on the first connection name you will use once, expand the selection by clicking on the "+", then expand "Gateways" and "Source IP address", and make sure that "Any gateway" and "Any IP address" are checked already.  Disable "Dial this connection if it is not connected", and click Ok. 

Note: If the connection you are selecting always has a static IP Address and/or gateway, you can change gateways and Source IP Address settings accordingly, though the method described in 3. 8 will still work. 

3. 9 The first connection you just selected will be displayed in the gateways section now, repeat step 3. 8 to add more connections to combine.  Once finished, click "Apply" and then "Ok".  If a dialogue box appears stating "The original service has been changed by another user.  Would you like to update the service with your changes?", click Yes.


4.  Using the new Proxy Service:-

First connect all the connections you want to use (and added as gateways in step 3. 8) . 


To use multiple connections at the same time, you will need to setup proxy configuration for all the applications that access internet.  Use "127. 0. 0. 1" as the IP Address and the Port number you used in step 3. 5 (eg 1111, 2121 etc).  Here's a quick guide to setup this in Flashget and Firefox:


 4. 1 Configuring proxy settings in Firefox. 
+ Click on Tools > Options. 
+ Select "Advanced" tab, then select Network tab. 
+ In the "Connection" group, select "Settings"
+ Click "Manual Proxy configuration"
+ Enter "127. 0. 0. 1" in "Http Proxy" field, and the port number you used in step 3. 5 in "Port" field.  Click Ok. 
 4. 2 Configuring proxy settings in Internet Download Manager.
+ Click on Downloads > Options. 
+ Select "Proxy" tab.
+ Enter "127. 0. 0. 1" in "Http Proxy" field, and the port number you used in step 3. 5 in "Port" field.  Click Ok. 



5.  Tips:-

+ If you want to browse while downloading a file, you can setup two Proxy services in Wingate (on DIFFERENT PORTS), and use one proxy for Download Manager and the other for Web Browser.  Just remember to use the specific ports. 
+ If you don't setup Proxy settings for the application you are using, the latest connected connection will be used, while all the other will stay idle. 
+ When downloading files with a Download Manager, use at least 2-4 connections (or parts) per internet connection your proxy service is using. 
+ If you want to apply these settings on a server of a Local area network, don't uncheck "Bind to any IP address on any internal adapter" in step 3. 6

6.  Problems 'n' Solutions:-

+ A problem I encountered frequently, was that when downloading a file through Flashget one of the two connections becomes Idle.  To solve this, just pause the download, and then resume again.  This also gets fixed if one download is completed, and the next started. 

+ If even after setting up you can't get to utilize all the connections, try these solutions:

1. Close Gatekeeper, stop Wingate Engine, close Wingate VPN monitor, end the "wingate. exe" process from Windows Task Manager.  And then Run Wingate again. 

2. Restart Windows. 

3. Delete the proxy profiles or settings in your applications (Download manager, Web Browser etc), and then set it again. 

4. If your computer restarted while Wingate was running, WWW Proxy Service settings sometimes get deleted.  Set them again. 

*Personally I have combined My Broadband Connection with TATA DOCOMO vai My Usb Modem (HUAWEI E1550)  U can use Your mobile phone too..*

*A Big thanks To HandsmN73 for dis trick!*


----------



## freshseasons (Sep 5, 2010)

*Re: Combine Two Internet Connections Into One to Get Highspeed! - Works for Mobile Ph*

Thanks for the wonderful tutorial.Though mobile services have its limitation.How i wish it worked for regular DSL connection...


----------



## topgear (Sep 6, 2010)

*Re: Combine Two Internet Connections Into One to Get Highspeed! - Works for Mobile Ph*

good tute


----------



## Neuron (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Combine Two Internet Connections Into One to Get Highspeed! - Works for Mobile Ph*

This looks handy,thanks


----------



## sushantvirdi (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: Combine Two Internet Connections Into One to Get Highspeed! - Works for Mobile Ph*

Welcome all...!!


----------



## abdullax (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Combine Two Internet Connections Into One to Get Highspeed! - Works for Mobile Ph*

THANK YOU sushantvirdi u were so helpful man keep up ur great work dude, Greating from IraQ 

hey man do u know how to bypass isp speed limit ? when my download reach 3gb my download speed get low and limited to 33kb .. do u know any way to bypass this speed limit ? i tried vpn, prxoy, tor nothing helped except in changing ip ,its not impossible thing...there is a way to bypass that i just need to look 4 it ...if u knw any way to bypass this ****...then put it here fast man


----------



## mrintech (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Combine Two Internet Connections Into One to Get Highspeed! - Works for Mobile Ph*

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Combine Two Internet Connections Into One to Get Highspeed! - Works for Mobile Ph*

Thanx for sharing.
But I didn't get the point.
Is this combines two internet connections (e.g: Airtel Broadband + Tata Indicom Broadband)???


----------



## sygeek (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Combine Two Internet Connections Into One to Get Highspeed! - Works for Mobile Ph*

Can this combine the bandwidth of two different internet connections over Wi-Fi?

_Guys, stop bumping super old threads!_


----------



## abhidev (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Combine Two Internet Connections Into One to Get Highspeed! - Works for Mobile Ph*

ya.... can this combine the wired net + wifi net???


----------



## abdullax (Jun 8, 2011)

*Re: Combine Two Internet Connections Into One to Get Highspeed! - Works for Mobile Ph*

am unable to combine 3 internet connection  am able to combine only 2 !! why ? all 3 connections r connected but only 2 works the 3rd is idle , how to solve this ?


----------



## lezzylord (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Combine Two Internet Connections Into One to Get Highspeed! - Works for Mobile Ph*

Hello
i have win 7 32bit and when i install this and reboot i get that BLUE SCREEN saying he is must to do to protect my laptop...anyway i download a new copy from thier site (WinGate 7.0.3 (Build 3345) ) and this Tutorial is not working at all ...if anyone can help it will be cool 
thnx
this is what i get when i set up proxy in firefox:


> Socket Error
> Socket Error 10049 {Thd 1668} [socket #ADC, 192.168.1.4:60394 to :0]


sorry for my english im from france ...


----------

